# Oblivion binkw32.dll error



## Tree49 (May 10, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/binkw32-dll-error-326453.html

Hey im also geting the same problem but with the game oblivian. I downloaded the rad video and i was wondering how it worked cause im clueless with this kinda thing.

Thanks


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

It helps to state your computer specs.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

read this and see if it helps : http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/binkw32dll.htm

if you need anything else, ask


----------



## Tree49 (May 10, 2009)

Yeah thanks a bunch


----------

